# Spam mit meiner eigenen Adresse als Absender



## LuckyLuke (28 Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir einen Tipp geben: Über die Weihnachtsfeiertage bekam ich SPAM-Mail auf meinen GMX-Account mit meiner eigenen GMX-Email-Adresse als Absender (d.h. sowohl beim Sender als auch beim Empfänger stand meine eigene Email-Adresse).

Ich surfe mit Firewall, aktivem Virenscanner und mit Firefox. 

Meine erste Vermutung: Mein Rechner wurde gekapert. Das ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich, denn zu der Zeit, als die SPAM versendet wurde, war mein Rechner ausgeschaltet und vom Stromnetz komplett getrennt.
Meine zweite Vermutung: Irgendjemand hat meinen GMX-Account geknackt, obwohl mein Passwort aus einer völlig willkürlichen Buchstaben-und Zahlenfolge besteht. 

Ich habe erwartet, auf meinem rechner einen Trojaner oder Keylogger zu haben. Also habe ich einen Komplettscan mit meinem Virenscanner gemacht. Das Ergebnis: erstaunlicherweise war mein System sauber.

Mein GMX-Mailpasswort habe ich natürlich geändert. Jetzt bin ich, ehrlich gesagt, ratlos. Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen? Woher kommt das, und wie kann ich mich noch schützen? Ich möchte nämlich nicht als Spamschleuder missbraucht werden.

Vielen Dank und Viele Grüße
Lucky


----------



## wahlhesse (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spam mit meiner eigenen Adresse als Absender*

Eine Absenderadresse kann beliebig gefälscht werden. Der Sinn von Spam mit eigener Absenderadresse ist schlicht, dass sich manche Spamfilter überlisten lassen. dein Rechner wird vermutlich nicht verseucht sein. Bei antispam.de findest Du mehr zum Thema Spam.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## nico.lanske (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Spam mit meiner eigenen Adresse als Absender*



LuckyLuke schrieb:


> Woher kommt das


Viren bekommen ihre Adressen aus den verschiedensten Quellen. Zum einen kann es sein, dass jemand einen infizierten Rechner hat und alle E-Mail-Adressen auf dem Rechner ausgelesen werden, zum anderen werden E-Mail-Adressen teilweise "erfunden", d.h. man nimmt sich eine bekannte Domain (z.B. web.de) und probiert einfach reihenweise User durch.

Ein Virus (oder ein Spammer) setzt jetzt einen beliebigen Absender und einen beliebigen Empfänger ein. Ist deine Adresse in seiner Liste, kann es sein, dass du als Empfänger UND Absender auftauchst, obwohl du gar keine Mail versendet hast.
Vielleicht soll damit "Seriösität" vorgetäuscht werden, weil man so eine Mail eher lesen wird als eine, die von [email protected]ölligunbekannt.com abgeschickt wurde 

So erkläre ich mir das zumindest.

Nico


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Spam mit meiner eigenen Adresse als Absender*

Teilweise werden auch bekannte Absender gezielt aus Spamfiltern herausgenommen. Dazu gehört oft auch die eigene Mailadresse. Um diese Problematik auszunutzen werden die Viren und Spam-Mails oft mit diesen gefälschten Absendern verschickt.
Wer mal gesehen hat, wie leicht ein Absender zu fälschen ist, sieht ein, dass eine absenderbasierte Whitelist total für den Popo ist.


----------



## Majoschi (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Spam mit meiner eigenen Adresse als Absender*

Das Problem hab ich auch, dass ich e-Mails von meiner eigenen Adresse bekomme. witzigerweise steht sogar manchmal im betreff" an: meinemailadresse" 
Resultat ist, das meine eigene Adresse jetzt im Spamfilter aufgeführt ist, wie soll ich mir da noch jemals Erinnerungsmails schreiben? :scherzkeks:


----------

